

Hetzner under large ddos attack - alternize
http://www.hetzner-status.de/en.html

======
tmikaeld
We have several clusters in DC19 and have had stable uplinks for most of the
year, but now and then DDOS happens. This also happened with our other servers
on other providers too, like UK2 and OVH over the years. Unfortunately, DDOS
is not easy to protect from and cost a lot to manage. I'd rather have these
outages on rare situations than pay 200% more for the same performance. No
client's have complained either, because they know we offer more for less.

But if you run HA nodes, cloud or premium services on cheap providers like
Hetzner, UK2 or OVH (excluding their cloud offering that has DDOS protection)
you only have yourself to blame.

~~~
DaveWeiss
We also have several clusters in DC19 and we have had similar experience to
yours. However, it looks like DDOS attacks are becoming a real issue for us
now.

Could you recommend a provider that in your opinion has a better DDOS
protection than Hetzner? (We also use AWS but are not excited about it for a
number of reasons).

~~~
tmikaeld
Wait until OVH open again, they offer the cheapest professional DDOS
protection in Europe right now.

------
q_no
I hate this - especially on a sunday afternoon when I don't want to think
about work :( My phone keeps ringing because some of our servers appear to
offline....

I wonder how many admins around the globe are currently annoyed by monitoring
alerts :-(

~~~
alternize
yep. and i'm pretty annoyed that they do not update their status page more
regularly while things seem to get worse by the minute.

~~~
geewiz
Try the customer forum for more current, crowdsourced information:
[http://forum.hetzner.de](http://forum.hetzner.de)

------
stiff
The company I work in has some servers in RZ19 and we have intermittent
problem of similar kind all the time over the last month or two. Most of the
time the servers just stop being reachable from the Internet or packet loss
occurs when trying to reach them, at random times during the day for brief
periods like 1 minute, and Hetzner explained it with DoS attempts on other
servers in the same data center. Has anyone else had similar issues? Yesterday
evening and today they have of course much bigger issues.

------
dcc1
I have had bad experiences with Hetzner in past, there are many better
providers out there I do not understand why people use them and their cheap
desktop based servers and minimal support (even if hardware breaks and you can
prove it they drag their legs)

~~~
bb101
I've had always had good experiences with Hetzner, a few times even speaking
by phone to an English-speaking technician running around the data center.

Which providers would you consider better whilst providing similar value?

------
alternize
it seems large parts of their address space within the 144.76.0.0/24 netblock
(and not just the mentioned 144.76.36.0/27) are currently shut down. ipv6
traffic is still fine.

------
dnsib
Look like its UP now... able to access server on DC19 from India...

------
_mikz
yes, 144.76.0.0/24 looks down for me too, unfortunately even the robot
administration is unavailable

~~~
drakmail
Try to use european proxy, they banned all US part, as can I see (inbound and
outbound connections), but I connect to admin/ssh from Russia.

~~~
_mikz
I'm in Europe (Spain now). But it looks down from Czech Republic too.

------
kalamundra
go to link11 (www.link11.de) they host servers and have ddos protection, which
works pretty well.

------
gionn
Black hole, again, now.

